# How do i know it is overclocked



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

Okay, a work, there is one CPU that whenever it starts it says that CPU has been changed and please check CPU soft menu. According to my IT guy, he said the PC has been set to overclock

Didn't believing him, i downloaded PC wizard and the CPU current speed never exceeds the CPU speed i got from my computer section

So how do i know my PC is overclocking


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

alot of P4 800 boards used to give a phony "overclock settings failed" message

if your board is one of these you can ignore it


all you have to change to be sure its not overclocked is enter the bios and set the "default bios settings" those are always set at stock settings for everything. then compare your system analysis before and after


use everest home edition (free)

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


first print out a system summary report as the system sits now

then reset the bios to default and print out another system summary

then compare the FSB speeds and the CPU speeds ?


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

I did some research and will this work
http://www.intel.com/support/processors/tools/piu/

It says it test and compare with the processor with intel recommended speed


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

give er a whirl / should work :wink:


----------

